# php52-simplexml failed to build



## azcapone (Jul 27, 2010)

php52-simplexml failed to build


```
===>  Building for php52-simplexml-5.2.14
/bin/sh /usr/ports/textproc/php52-simplexml/work/php-5.2.14/ext/simplexml/libtool --mode=compile cc  -I. -I/usr/ports/textproc/php52-
simplexml/work/php-5.2.14/ext/simplexml -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/textproc/php52-simplexml/work/php-5.2.14/ext/simplexml/include -
I/usr/ports/textproc/php52-simplexml/work/php-5.2.14/ext/simplexml/main -I/usr/ports/textproc/php52-simplexml/work/php-5.2.14/ext/simplexml -
I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -
I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/include  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe   -c 
/usr/ports/textproc/php52-simplexml/work/php-5.2.14/ext/simplexml/simplexml.c -o simplexml.lo
mkdir .libs
 cc -I. -I/usr/ports/textproc/php52-simplexml/work/php-5.2.14/ext/simplexml -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/textproc/php52-simplexml/work/php-
5.2.14/ext/simplexml/include -I/usr/ports/textproc/php52-simplexml/work/php-5.2.14/ext/simplexml/main -I/usr/ports/textproc/php52-
simplexml/work/php-5.2.14/ext/simplexml -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -
I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/include 
-DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -c /usr/ports/textproc/php52-simplexml/work/php-5.2.14/ext/simplexml/simplexml.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o 
.libs/simplexml.o
In file included from /usr/ports/textproc/php52-simplexml/work/php-5.2.14/ext/simplexml/simplexml.c:38:
/usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_sxe.h:25:21: error: php_spl.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/ports/textproc/php52-simplexml/work/php-5.2.14/ext/simplexml/simplexml.c:38:
/usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_sxe.h:29: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'int'
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/php52-simplexml.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall20100727-88437-qzhevl-0 env make
[HTML]** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! textproc/php52-simplexml	(missing header)[/HTML]
```


----------

